# Smoker custom Window install tips ??



## marctrees (Nov 9, 2016)

So I have an MES analog coming, want to put in a glass window.

Not worried about keeping it clean.

Plan is to get some 1" x1" or so light Al angle at Lowes, and cannibalize a window from an oven door from a appliance boneyard nearby.

Angle is not only to "trim" aesthetically, but also to "nipple" or "chaise" through the hollow wall.

Probably screw the trim on the face, and then mount glass from inside by bedding in RTV Silicone.

Should be simple, other than some appearance complication from glass being probably radius corners.

I could make the framed opening smaller than the overall glass size, thereby hiding the radius on the backside,

Any thoughts?       Marc


----------



## todbnla (Nov 23, 2016)

IMHO, I have a 40 MES with Window and really, it is totally useless, after an hour its so smoked up you cant see inside, I would give you my door if you find me one with no window...assume yours is a 30?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2016)

todbnla said:


> IMHO, I have a 40 MES with Window and really, it is totally useless, after an hour its so smoked up you cant see inside, I would give you my door if you find me one with no window...assume yours is a 30?


X2! The only thing more useless is the Light!...JJ


----------



## marctrees (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok Guys, can we slow down a moment please.

I have read ALLLL about the windows getting obfuscated by smoke residue.

SO, my remaining question is - AND I have NO idea about this - If one starts w a clean window, does it really go too dirty to see ---  AFTER ONLY about an hour??

If in FACT so, then I'm not gonna do it.

---IF ---     the reality is more like - "Well, 6 hours", I would really like to know.

Thank you all as always,    Marc


----------



## marctrees (Nov 23, 2016)

Toddblna - I'm pretty sure the doors are diff size, let alone hinge diffs.

Thank you though.    Marc


----------



## scootermagoo (Nov 23, 2016)

A window on a smoker is as handy as a screen door on a submarine.


----------



## marctrees (Nov 23, 2016)

Scooter - I dunno, I was in a Sub in WW2, the Big one, and we had a screen door.

It kept the Sea Monkeys out.

"NOT".    

HaHa just playin.                                Marc


----------



## marctrees (Nov 23, 2016)

Still waiting for sober (Often unlike me) technical responses on how long it takes for new smoke  to obscure the window.

I have no problem cleaning it between smokes.    Marc


----------



## todbnla (Nov 24, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> Still waiting for sober (Often unlike me) technical responses on how long it takes for new smoke  to obscure the window.
> 
> I have no problem cleaning it between smokes.    Marc


I can tell you this, today I fired up my MES 40 smoker with a clean window to test it out for tomorrow, I set my temp to 275 (max) with no chips or anything in it and let it run for about an hour to make sure all was good w/the vent closed, just the residue burning off the inside has already coated the glass almost to the point of it being hazy, really, and I only use my smoker 3-6 times during the fall and clean my window EVERY time, it really is useless, I promise, if it worked good I would be glad I own one with it, but it really doesn't, just as someone else posted neither does the LED light unless the door is open. And you really can have mine if you replace it with one without glass, no joke.

Can you see thur this, its not mine borrowed this pic of a new unit getting burned in...

*Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## dr k (Nov 24, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> Ok Guys, can we slow down a moment please.
> 
> I have read ALLLL about the windows getting obfuscated by smoke residue.
> 
> ...


If you see white through the window it's heavy smoke blocking everything out.  The residue that builds up over many hours on the window is brown and sticky and takes longer to build up with the mailbox mod.  All the residue build up in the mailbox and pipe didn't make it to the product chamber.  I did a dbl. smoked ham the other day for 7.5 hours and the window doesn't need to be cleaned.  The window is just another way to see the density of smoke rolling through the smoker.  I clean the light cover.  I don't need to see the food cooking.  It's a way to see the smoke density at night.  It reminds me to unplug the smoker after the sun goes down.

-Kurt


----------



## sssmoking (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine has a window and I like it...everytime I open the door to spray/mop/add water or more food I simply wipe it down quickly with a rag ...


----------



## marctrees (Nov 29, 2016)

See, thing is, being a newbie smoker, I would like to have the possibility of visual confirmation of TBS or otherwise w/o opening door.

I gotta believe regular wiping will keep it acceptably sufficiently usable.

There's always the razor blade held at correct angle w Ammonia should it ever build.    Marc


----------



## todbnla (Dec 3, 2016)

> I gotta believe regular wiping will keep it acceptably sufficiently usable.


Oh, its a must do keeping the glass clean, what I do as soon as I have taken my smoked item out and finished wiht all of the other clean up chores, I hit the window with a few Clorox wipes while the glass is still some what warm_*, not hot!*_ It seems the smokey grease build up is easier to remove this way, I clean mine after every use. It looks purty when its clean.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 3, 2016)

todbnla said:


> Oh, its a must do keeping the glass clean, what I do as soon as I have taken my smoked item out and finished wiht all of the other clean up chores, I hit the window with a few Clorox wipes while the glass is still some what warm_*, not hot!*_ It seems the smokey grease build up is easier to remove this way, I clean mine after every use. It looks purty when its clean.


I spray mine with a Simple Green Foam Cleaner bought at Hone Depot. Spray it on while warm as todbnia describes, wait a few seconds and the stuff on glass starts melting away. Wipe off with Bounty Paper Towels.


----------



## marctrees (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks ALL !   Will plan on doing it.     Marc


----------

